# Please somebody on here help! Harvest Mites



## crestepoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello all, we're in the deep stuff with my g/f's crestepoo, Ella

Shes crawling with harvest mites, we're all bitten to bits and we cant get rid of them...

We've tried frontline spray and insecticidal shampoo, and their still all over poor Ella and theyv bitten all three of us rotten.

Not too mention we're finding eggs in the beds, and can't get any decent advise on what to do, we dont know if theyll transfir to the carpets, ruggs (their in the beds thats for sure) and we're at the point of dispear, cleaning spraying everything and getting ready to fumagate the house

Me and the g/f are at the point of giving up, our vets is closed Sunday and the frontline they gave us saturday has not worked. No other vet will answer a simple question I ask them... and we just don't know what to do. All I get is, speak to your vet... I can't their closed!

Saturday morning we woke up, and were bitten to bits, so I desided to have a look at Ella and she was coverd in them... So I did alot of research on the net, had a word with her vet and they told us to use frontline spray witch we did, grate we thought...

Wake up sunday and theyv doubled, their all over poor Ella... So I took matters in to my own hands, went down to the pet shop and bought everything going, insecticidal shampoo, sprays for the carpets, rugs and beds, and fumagating bombs for the whole house, even after the insecticidal shampoo shes still coverd, and we dont know if they land on carpets rugs and beds but we cant stop cleaning/stripping/washing everything...

Has anyone on here had harvest mites on their dog before? if so what on earth did you do!?

As if it wasnt bad enough, my g/f and Ella came for the weekend, and we think she picked them up early last week on a walk at bradgate park... so the g/f's house is going to be crawling with them.

I've run out of ideas now because Ella is all red raw, bitten to bits, and shes not enjoying any inspection of any kind, we cant frontline her again or shampoo her coz I'm worried it will irrtate her. Their still all between her paws...

We've resorted to stripping all the bedding off both beds (we changed room on Saturday night when we though the frontline had got them) Now we're sat wondering what room to sleep in wile their all sprayed up and smelling, and what Ella is going to sleep on or where...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if you saw this, it suggests Vacuum carpets first to further penetration of sprays, and use any of the following Vetken Acclaim 2000 Plus.
Sanofi Staykill, Novartis Indorex, Virbac Acaricide spray all enviromental sprays that I think are veterinary strength.

Personally I would go for the Acclaim 2000 plus, I can vouch that as well as fleas it kills just about everything else insect wise or it does usually Ive used it in the past. So might be worth a go.

It says dont shampoo or steam clean carpets the humidity can increase the mite problem. Unfortunately all I have found to treat the dog is what you have done so far. The Acclaim by the way boots used to do, and a vets should have it too otherwise.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Frontline is def what I would expect to control the problem, so it seems a little odd that this hasn't done the trick - just a thought that maybe standing Ella with her paws in slightly salty water might encourage them to part company with her, most insects dont seem to like the salt much - of course, she might be too sore at present to cope with this. Good luck - I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Diatomaceous Earth springs to mind. I get mine from ebay.

You can get industrial grade (not for use with animals) animal and human. It's a powder and works by scratching the surface of all pests so that they dehydrate. It wouldnt work instantly and you would need to be careful dusting it around.

Have a read Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth for Mites, Parasites & Morgellons

I used it for fleas on Heidi, mixing it with water. It worked but was v messy. She has a teasp once or twice a week for internal worms and I use it for all garden bugs.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What sort of time period have you used all these treatments over? I would be more worried that you may have overdosed your dog by using too may treatments. These contain very powerful chemical & although they may not have killed the mites you may be at risk of making your dog ill

If you have used more than one tretament on her then I would phone the emergency vet for advice on adverse reactions & keep a close eye on her in case she becomes ill.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried Thornit? That may help - remember to dust your dogs feet too. Wash your clothes at 125 degrees Farenheit and dry them in heat. You can use calamine lotion to ease scratching. Deet is good for furniture and will last several days - these little buggers will get everywhere, your carpets, sofa, beds etc!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

crestepoo said:


> Hello all, we're in the deep stuff with my g/f's crestepoo, Ella
> 
> Shes crawling with harvest mites, we're all bitten to bits and we cant get rid of them...
> 
> ...


Definitely Thornit will help here.


----------



## crestepoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Firstly thank you so much for all the grate advise everybody!

Time frame we're talking, we think she picked them up on Monday after her walk (Bradgate Park is renound for ticks and all of mother natures little ****** insert choice words there, theres signs on all the gates warning about ticks)

So lets say she picked them up Monday, from Monday to Friday Ella has been tooteling around my g/f's place, then Friday to Monday morning shes been at my place. We found them about half 9 Saturday morning and first treatment was about 11 after getting frontline from the vets.

After that failed next treatment would of been Sunday at about 1pm, witch was anti insecticidal shampoo, we fear anymore as said would Irritate her. I'll keep an eye on her for her being Ill or having a rash, but surly the one spray and a soap with at least and whole day and night between would be ok? After the ordeal, she was very perky and herself on late sunday afternoon and everning, and seemed happy this morning. If theres something wrong with Ella shes very good indeed at sulking and giving the eye 

I love bradgate and so does the g/f and Ella, but I'm starting to think twice about taking her during summer now 

Last night we slept out in a tent in the back garden haha, and it was bliss to wake up with no extra bites!

The house has been hooverd, sprayed and fumagated from top too bottom, and I went round this morning with a hair/lint roller in the areas where Ella has most been, the lint roller didnt pick any up (this is how we found them in the beds before)

Ella is now at the vet with the in law, so well see what comes of it.

At the moment I'm busy cleaning her house... I've been round with the roller and found 6-7 mainly where Ella sits near the window and the rest where she sleeps on the floor next to the bed.

I've been stripping the beds/sofas and washing them on a 60 wash, hoovering like mad then spraying "Sherleys Defest" in the heavy areas, now I'm getting ready to set off afew "Sherleys Flea, Insect and Bed Bug Fumagation Bombs" all the mattresses have been hooverd and lent up against the head boards length ways.

Afew places I've been looking on the net surjest that the harvest mite are related to bed bugs, so with any luck these bombs should do the trick!

http://www.bobtailpets.co.uk/dogs/treatments-medication/flea/sherley-39-s-defest-124c-1696p.html
Thats the stuff, although it says 3 months on there, it says 6 months on the can, so it must be fairly potent stuff

I'm also hoping that with no "Carrier" the mites at my place will die fairly qwickly, if feeding their life span is 5-7 days. I plan to stay with the g/f and in law for the week. So noone there the mites will have nothing to feed on for at least 7 days.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have thought of everything - good luck in eradicating the little pests, and good to read your post as it alerts everyone to a population boom in harvets mites, so we can all be vigilant in watching for them too


----------

